

Street-Fighting Mathematics - dhotson
http://mitpress.mit.edu/catalog/item/default.asp?ttype=2&tid=12156

======
MaysonL
open courseware link [http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Mathematics/18-098January--IAP
--20...](http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Mathematics/18-098January--IAP--
2008/CourseHome/)

